# How Not To Sale Your Home



## ILT (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi everybody,

My current agenda is selling a house, because my good friend met with the real estate´s deception in the previous week. I would like to present an especially article for this situation. It´s called "10 (Or So) Fail-Safe Ways to Completely Discourage a Home Buyer". Here is: http://ilovetoronto.com/toronto-real-estate/2011/05/10-guaranteed-ways-daunt-home-buyer 

Please tell me, what do you think about this topic? or Any recommendations ...? Thanks.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Where are the other 7 ways to discourage a buyer? I only saw 3, number 10 or so seems pretty deceptive;-)


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have found that saleing your home is almost impossible upwind (tacking)... downwind is best. It is real slow mind you. (unless you are carrying a lot of canvas)


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

steve41 said:


> I have found that saleing your home is almost impossible upwind (tacking)... downwind is best. It is real slow mind you. (unless you are carrying a lot of canvas)


+1


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

i think this is just a spoof and there is little value in how to sell your house that you can learn from it. Use Google to get positive articles.


----------



## Sustainable PF (Nov 5, 2010)

#4 - Put a For Sell sign on your lawn.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a couple to add:
1. Have the listing agent put pictures of herself traveling the world. Buyers love a globe trotting agent. Put pictures of her in Paris and Cambodia. I'm sure your offer can be presented via satellite phone.
e.g.
http://ilovetoronto.com/about/toront...heather-hadden
2. Make sure your agent showcases her lifelong passion for selling real estate with blurbs such as:
_Heather studied Sociology at Queen's University for four years and later moved to the University of Western Ontario for teacher's college._


----------

